# jig colors



## BigD70 (Apr 22, 2010)

I used jig/maggot combos a lot for steelhead when I was younger but got away from them for some reason. I've decided I will give them a fair shot this season and see how I do with them. Back then, the only color to use was black. Now, when I look on line for steelhead jigs, I can't believe the colors that are available. Just wanted to get some opinions on your favorite colors. 

Tight lines,
Darrell (Big D)


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Depends on water conditions but I love black jigs with red tinsel and red heads


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I agree with eyecatchem, as far as the conditions play a role in color choice, but I think as long as they can see it and its presented properly then they'll eat it... sometimes, lol. I think many anglers get too caught up in colors, but there is something to be said for confidence, so if a black jig gives you more confidence then just fish that.


----------



## W DeMarco (Apr 23, 2013)

I keep three colors in my pack

Black, pink, white

I'll usually get red heads and tinsel with those main colors. I stick to 1/32. That said, I don't really think that color choice is the biggest concern. Just as the other guys point out they will hit lots of stuff. Not very picky eaters. I guess that's why we have so many different techniques and baits, lures, flys...


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

I havent been chasing steel for very long, but I can say most of my success has been with black jigs. Usually orange or red head, tensil seems to help in dirtier water.


----------



## BigD70 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. Here are a couple pics of my current jig box. It's a work in progress. I have 1/16th, 1/32nd, and 1/64th oz. jigs. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

I wouldnt be suprised if you caught fish on all of those, just load em up with maggots lol


----------



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

I just bought a few rabbit fur jigs and I have to says, I like the way they look in the water much better than marabou. Much more movement and they look more natural to me.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Black and red


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 12, 2014)

Here are some of the jigs I paint and tie up. 90% of the time I use marabou as the main material, but have tied a couple rabbit fur jigs. The rabbit fur is great for layering or getting more movement. Generally though, I like a nice puff ball of marabou. Seems like the natural colors or dark colors (olive, black, grey, maroon, or purple) work the best and produce the most bobber downs.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 12, 2014)

Here are some more pictures Darrell. Couldn't figure out how to send them in a PM. Lol


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## salmonsteel97 (Dec 26, 2013)

I love jigs


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice! That black estaz looks sweet


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Dec 26, 2013)

I really need another jig box this one is getting pretty crowded, but I can't help but keep tying more.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 12, 2014)

Check out a Bugger Barn by Cliff's. They hold a good amount if jigs. $20


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Dec 26, 2013)

88luneke said:


> Check out a Bugger Barn by Cliff's. They hold a good amount if jigs. $20


Thanks I will check it out.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

OP-Personally, I think you have it nailed(and stay with Maribou, nothing made for jig tying can beat it for it's undulating action-IMHO!)


----------

